# North Dakota/ Minnesota



## charcoal junkie (Jun 30, 2014)

Hoople ND is having a rib cookoff July 18th for 125th celebration. Need people to cook urgently please contact Tom Engelmann at 1-701-331-0341 or Lynda Hurtful at 1-701-331-0363 or email [email protected]. Entry fee is $25 dollars and that is for the case of ribs you need to cook. Contest is from 5-7 you can set up at 6 a.m if need be.


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jul 3, 2014)

The amount of ribs will depend on the number of people cooking. U have untill July 14th to enter.


----------

